# Gender guesses please! Am I finally getting my girl? Update!!!



## chetnaz

I have three wonderful boys who, I love dearly. I haven't suffered from gender dissapointment yet, but I'm worried that I will if this baby isn't a girl. I had my 12 week scan on thurs. can you please have a look and see what you think? Thanks.

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/Chetnaz/a62ad5a9.jpg


----------



## TwilightAgain

The nub looks in line with the spine, i'd say you're having a girl :pink::flower:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Oh wow huni I think its a girlie too!!!
What a lucky girl if it is having 3 big brothers to lool out for her :)

Good luck x


----------



## chetnaz

I've posted this pic in second tri and I've had 15 girl guesses and 3 boy! Getting really excIted now :)


----------



## Katia-xO

I'd say girl too, rounder head and seen lines ;) good luck and fingers crossed that we both get our girlies!! x


----------



## Missy86

I am not very good with nubs but going by what we were talking about with your pregnancy I deffo think you are having a girl


----------



## enepsigos

i havent a clue to look for so sorry i cant be of no help but everything is crossed for you and sending loads of pink dust your way! good luck love and i hope you at last get your precious little girlie! x


----------



## enepsigos

chetnaz...have you tried the chinese lunar gender chart?


----------



## chetnaz

enepsigos said:


> chetnaz...have you tried the chinese lunar gender chart?

I've tried it with my real age, but I can't figure out what my lunar age is. I know there's a chart to figure it out but it stumps me (I blame it on the baby brain). With my real age it says boy :(


----------



## enepsigos

chetnaz said:


> enepsigos said:
> 
> 
> chetnaz...have you tried the chinese lunar gender chart?
> 
> I've tried it with my real age, but I can't figure out what my lunar age is. I know there's a chart to figure it out but it stumps me (I blame it on the baby brain). With my real age it says boy :(Click to expand...

Give me your age at conception and month you concieved and I will do it for u xx.


----------



## katealim

I'm thinking girl too...looks like my pics with my 2 daughters! Could you guess on mine too? Thanks.:flower:


----------



## Angelmarie

I think girl too :happydance:

fingers crossed hunni! :hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

enepsigos said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enepsigos said:
> 
> 
> chetnaz...have you tried the chinese lunar gender chart?
> 
> I've tried it with my real age, but I can't figure out what my lunar age is. I know there's a chart to figure it out but it stumps me (I blame it on the baby brain). With my real age it says boy :(Click to expand...
> 
> Give me your age at conception and month you concieved and I will do it for u xx.Click to expand...

Awww thanks. In this pregnancy I was 31 (just had a birthday recently) and I conceived in january. Xx


----------



## enepsigos

everything crossed for you, im going to be watching this thread like a hauwk so make sure you update asap, sending you loads of PINK baby dust xx


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks enepsigos. Only 8 days left!


----------



## enepsigos

chetnaz...have you tried doing the red cabbage test, i did mine last night and it stayed purple so it indicates a girl! ive looked on you tube and you wouldnt believe how many times it was right!!! im getting excited xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Im not pregnant (yet :winkwink:) but just wondering what the cabbage test is?!


----------



## Missy86

I think you have to pee on it or is that the bleach test


----------



## enepsigos

cabbage test...go buy a red cabbage (must be red!) cut into chunks and boil, when the water has turned a deap purple remove from heat, sive keeping the water! the cabbage can be thrown away, then go and pee in a cup! let both the pee and cabbage water cool right down, measure the same ammount of pee and cabbage just (must be equal) pour the measured cabbage water in a clear glass then add the wee after into it, if it stays purple or blue your carrying a girl and if it turns pink,red or cranberry colour your carrying a boy!

i looked into this via u tube and it was right for those who did it every time!!!! not one was wrong....
i did it last night and this morning with first urine to see if that would make a difference and it was purple both times...means girl!!!! i hope its right.


----------



## katix333

Looks like a girl to me! When do you find out x


----------



## chetnaz

Enepsigos I haven't done the cabbage test, but I did try the baking soda test (put some baking soda in a cup, add your urine. If it fizzes it's a boy, if it stays flat, girl), and that indicated a girl. 

Katix333' I have a 4d scan booked for next Wednesday - exactly 7 days left! :happydance:


----------



## Missy86

God luck with the 4d scan, mine is on the 19th


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm excited for you! 7 more sleeps :haha: x


----------



## enepsigos

i did the baking soda test too, it too stayed flat meaning girl! theres no old wifes tale i havent tried, im the most inpatient person ever! lol xx


----------



## JasperJoe

what dates your scan? xx


----------



## chetnaz

On Wednesday 9th! Not long left!


----------



## JasperJoe

chetnaz said:


> On Wednesday 9th! Not long left!

i'm excited for you xx Please let us all know as soon as your able to get to a pc xxxx


----------



## chetnaz

I will do Hun. I now have to keep myself occupied for the next two days and hope they go past quickly! X


----------



## minties

Not long to go now yay! Have to be 28 weeks here for a 4D scan, which is a lifetime away.


----------



## chetnaz

One day left!!!! It's tomorrow!! I'm so nervous....


----------



## Katia-xO

One more sleep! I'm excited for you :) xx


----------



## skunkpixie

Good luck with the scan. I also have a scan tomorrow, but its my nuchal one. xx


----------



## BlueHadeda

Exciting!!! And nerve wracking....

Good luck!! We'll be thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## minties

Any news? I don't know if it's tomorrow here for you yet, it's only 9:15am the 9th here.

I'm nervous for you.


----------



## chetnaz

It's in 9hours time hun. It's 3.34 am here. Went to bed at 10pm and woke at 1.30 am. Can't sleep! So nervous/excited/anxious, that I can't switch off! Tossed and turned for 2 hours in bed then finally gave up and came on BnB lol.


----------



## minties

Gosh still ages to wait! It'll be too late here for me to see argh.


----------



## Missy86

Good luck hun


----------



## Katia-xO

So close :) good luck! Xx


----------



## enepsigos

good luck hun. everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

What time is it at? Iv come on especially to find out!!! xx


----------



## JasperJoe

any news? I keep checking xx hope scan went well and baby is ok x


----------



## chetnaz

I'm back ladies. And I'm so so happy to say that it's a girl!!!! I'm over the moon, and still can't believe it. I had to go shopping and buy her the most cutest little pink outfit that I've had my eye on. 

I so so hope that you all get what your heart desires too. Thanks for all your support here. Xxx


----------



## skunkpixie

Congratulations on your lil princess!!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Best feeling ever, congrats!!! I've been so excited for you :D xx


----------



## Angelmarie

Aww that's amazing! Soooo pleased for you. You must be walking on air! :cloud9:

Enjoy every pink minute! :hugs:


----------



## JasperJoe

so so so so happy for you x


----------



## Missy86

yay I knew you were having a girl , Congrats


----------



## minties

YAY!!!!!!! I woke up at 5:30 am and this thread was the first thing I thought of. I can go back to sleep happy now.

CONGRATS NAZ!!?


----------



## chetnaz

Lol, thank you hunny. I was so nervous that I couldn't sleep last night. I was awake till four am and finally got a couple of hours sleep eventually. I'm so happy and a little overwhelmed. Xxxx


----------



## minties

The question mark on my congrats was my dumb phone, I didn't mean to look like I was questioning your result haha.

I bet you're tired now, but very happy.


----------



## try4girl

Congrats


----------



## BlueHadeda

:happydance: That's wonderful!!!!! So happy for you!! :cloud9:


----------



## rwhite

Amazing news, congratulations! :cloud9:


----------

